# Jeff Foxworthy on Ohio



## werdwolf (Aug 13, 2009)

*This is so true!
*
*Jeff Foxworthy  on Ohio**:*

All I have to say is "Go  Bucks!"You might be from  Ohio (pronounced  O-hi-uh),



IF.............You think all Pro  football teams are supposed to wear orange!

You know all the 4  seasons: winter, still winter, almost winter and  construction.

You live less than 30  miles from some college or university.You know what a  buckeye really is, and have a recipe for candied ones.

"Toward the lake"  means "north" and "toward the river" means"south."You know if other  Ohioans are from southern or northern Ohio assoon as they open their  mouths. 

You can spell words  like Cuyahoga, Olentangy, Bellefontaine, Tuscarawas, Wapakoneta,  Strongsville and you know which letter is doubled in Cincinnati. 

"Vacation! " means  spending a day at Cedar Point in the summer and deer hunting in the  fall.




You measure distance  in minutes 



Your school classes were  canceled because of cold. Your school classes  were canceled because of heat. You've had to switch  from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day.

You know what should  be knee-high by the Fourth of July.




You end your  sentences with an unnecessary preposition. For example: 


"Where's my coat  at?"

You install security  lights on your house and garage and leave=2 0both  unlocked.

You think of the  major four food groups as corn, pork, beer,and Jell-O salad with  marshmallows.

You carry jumper  cables in your car.

You know what 'pop'  is.

You design your kid's  Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit.

Driving is better in  the winter because the potholes are filled with snow.  (Amen!)

You think sexy  lingerie is tube socks and a flannel nightgown.

The local paper  covers national and international headlines on one page but requires six pages  for sports.

If you actually get  these jokes -- then forward 'em to your *OHIO** friends!** but on  whatever way or on whatever time OHIO is wonderfull !....*


----------



## rivet (Aug 14, 2009)

That's pretty good!


----------

